# Graduate moving to Japan - need your help!



## Jontheone

Hi everyone!

Im about to go into my final year at university studying Computer Science, and in need of securing a job straight from graduation out in Japan (to keep me on the same hemisphere as my long-term girlfriend, who flies out there for a year at that time as part of her degree).

Although she is fluent, my Japanese is virtually non existant. Im beginning to learn bits and I plan to take a short course over 2/3 months before I leave, however even then I don't expect my fluency to reach beyond light conversational (despite my best efforts, languages arent really my bag). 

Basically im just looking for any advice at all you can give me.

Do you know any good ways to go about getting myself a job out there? 
Are there any specific companies you would recommend I target?
Any general advice at all?

Thanks a million for anything at all you can chip in!

James


----------



## synthia

Well, you can become an ESL teacher. I've met people who are finishing up their PhDs, a couple of lawyers, and lots of recent graduates doing that.

You would have a much better chance with some experience under your belt. Take a look at the other threads here, including this one.


----------



## larabell

There are IT jobs in Japan, depending on what you're willing to do to make a living and what skill set you have. Google for "IT jobs japan" and you'll see plenty of ads. There is also an active English-speaking tech comminity here -- contact me offline if you are interested. Post a one-line summary of what you've studied and/or done and I'll see if it rings any bells with anyone I know.

The biggest issue will be the visa situation. Since there are already enough entry level technical folks here, there aren't that many companies who will pay to move you over or even sponsor a visa. And with *no* Japanese language skill, that leaves out working for most Japanese companies or anything having to do with customer support (which, unfortunately, is what most non-Japanese companies do in Japan). As Synthia already mentioned, experience (particularly in a niche field with a company that does a lot of business in Japan) would help immensely.

Depending on your financial situation, you might pop over for a visit and hook up with some of the local English-speaking computer folks. If you're motivated enough to pay your own way here and find someone who wants to hire you for sysadmin stuff (which it seems is the primary thing non-Japanese-speaking computer types do over here), you might get lucky. Plan on two trips, though. You cannot apply for your visa from inside Japan.

Unfortunately, the recent demise of one of the largest English schools in the country has left a glut of ESL teachers on the market. Combine that with an economy where companies are cutting corners and it spells hard times for ESL right now. But with technical skill, and being a new grad, give it a shot. See if you can apply for the JET program (I've heard that still exists). Or maybe an English school that also offers computer training. If you can find a non-tech job for a year, make some contacts in the industry, and bone up on your Japanese in the meantime, you will probably have a really good shot at landing an entry-level job.

That said... you should also know that "entry-level" in the Japanese computer industry is pretty bare-bones. To get any real money, you need specialized skills or experience that is hard to come by in Japan. The fact that the computer section in the Kinokuniya bookstore is roughly the size of an average bookstore in the States probably speaks to the huge pool of mediocre technical talent in this country. In other words, it's pretty competitive.

Good luck...


----------



## synthia

Nova died?


----------



## larabell

Maybe six months ago or so they went through a huge purge. Teachers hadn't been paid in months (according to the news -- I don't know anyone personally who was employed at Nova). The CEO was found to have been embezzling money and also had a fairly creative situation in his private office (check news archives for details, I haven't really been paying that much attention). The government pressured other schools to pick up the stranded students who had already paid but, as you can imagine, that only covered a small fraction of the number of people affected. The last I knew, there were tons of ex-Nova students on the streets, having used up their savings because of Nova's not paying them for a long time, and many were faced with having to leave because there were no jobs available.

That said, I do occasionally hear news of Nova struggling along so *maybe* it's not quite dead yet. The CEO has been indicted -- that much I heard a month or two ago. Like I say... I don't really follow the saga as it unfolds and I don't know anyone who was affected personally. Most of my friends who started teaching are now employed in more challenging fields (one ex-JET friend of mine is the head of security for a major departement store chain here in Tokyo!).


----------



## synthia

There is a special agency that helps foreigners with employer problems. I gave it to someone I knew when she went to Japan to teach. She threatened to use it when the school missed a paycheck, and they came up with the money. She told me that when she made some inquiries, she learned that when employers don't pay their staff, the government will seize and sell assets and pay the employees from that. I doubt that would work in a big school like this, but the mere threat worked for her. After she got paid, she quit.

I guess that means that Japan really isn't a good option right now for ESL teachers.


----------



## Jontheone

larabell said:


> Post a one-line summary of what you've studied and/or done and I'll see if it rings any bells with anyone I know.


Im due for a First or 2:1 at Cardiff University doing Computer Science; I have a particular strength in programming and mobile communications, and as a possible niche I will be developing for my final year project, a gesture based media interface using Java to create an intermediary program and accompanying libraries that will interact between iTunes and a Nintendo Wii remote.

I'd be very interested in talking to anyone you could put me in touch with, ESL teaching doesn't appeal to me and I'm eager to get working in IT once my degree is finished.

Thanks again,

James


----------

